# Clothing for Saskatchewan Whitetail Hunt



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

I posted this in the Michigan Whitetail section but maybe this is the correct place so I will post to both spots.


Looking to get some opinions from some of you on here if you don't mind. I have a whitetail hunt planned for Northern Saskatchewan (2-1/2 hours north of Saskatoon) for December 1-7th 2021. I am trying to figure out what I am going to wear for the hunt while I am up there. Obviously I do not know what the weather is going to be like but I am planning on it being cold. I also plan on it being colder than it actually is because I would rather be looking at clothing than wishing I had it. This year i bought the Sitka Stratus system and absolutely love it. I was originally planning on buying the fanatic system but was talked into the Stratus stuff and I am very happy with it. I am not looking to get into a debate on whether Sitka is over priced or not haha. I have found the stuff has worked great for me and is the most comfortable hunting gear I have worn and it is also the lightest yet the warmest.

The question I have is what have others worn while hunting up there? I am going to be sitting in a blind rifle hunting so that eliminates the room to be able to draw with a bow. I was looking at either buying the Fanatic system to take up there or I see they have they Incinerator line that is supposedly very warm. The other thing I was debating was wearing the Stratus gear that i have and buying a heater body suit and wearing that. The heater body suit would obviously be the cheaper option but please keep in mind that the hunt is in December of 2021 so I have plenty of time to save up and buy something more expensive. I have no problem spending the money if I know i will be happy with it and it will last me for years. Sorry for the long post but with that being said I would like to hear from those of you that have hunted in cold climates and what you have found to work best. Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Your best friend is going to be a buddy heater and most outfitters up there have one in every blind. If not bring your own. Up there I would rather have a heater then anything else. It could be 15/20 degrees or 40 below. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I use an IWOM suit and a Milwaukee heated jacket for anything below zero plus disposable hand warmers if needed.

Definitely ask if the blinds are heated, what kind of heater, how far to the bait and if you will have a ride to the blind. 

I hunted Dore Lake in 1999 during the first week of December. We had temps that ranged from 40 degrees positive to 40 below zero. Make sure you have references from people that hunted that time period because it is past the rut and we had very little movement. Good Luck and have fun


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Heated blind with buddy heater. Be careful with the definition of "heated blind".
We were at Dore Lake in 2003 the first week of November and it was 10 - 15 below zero. The outfitter indicated that the blinds were heated but my brother and I took Buddy heaters as well.
Turns out the "heat" was a can of sterno. By the end of the week we could have sold our Buddy heaters for big money!!
No blind- consider a heater body suit.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Get some of the boot covers..booties... whatever you call them. 30$ and they are amazing, lite, and easy to pack


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

The Doob said:


> Heated blind with buddy heater. Be careful with the definition of "heated blind".
> We were at Dore Lake in 2003 the first week of November and it was 10 - 15 below zero. The outfitter indicated that the blinds were heated but my brother and I took Buddy heaters as well.
> Turns out the "heat" was a can of sterno. By the end of the week we could have sold our Buddy heaters for big money!!
> No blind- consider a heater body suit.


You must have hunted with the same people as our group. I was very disappointed with the "heated" blind. 1-2 cans of sterno which did no good when it was below zero.


----------



## lkn2fish (Mar 24, 2007)

bowhuntordie said:


> I posted this in the Michigan Whitetail section but maybe this is the correct place so I will post to both spots.
> 
> 
> Looking to get some opinions from some of you on here if you don't mind. I have a whitetail hunt planned for Northern Saskatchewan (2-1/2 hours north of Saskatoon) for December 1-7th 2021. I am trying to figure out what I am going to wear for the hunt while I am up there. Obviously I do not know what the weather is going to be like but I am planning on it being cold. I also plan on it being colder than it actually is because I would rather be looking at clothing than wishing I had it. This year i bought the Sitka Stratus system and absolutely love it. I was originally planning on buying the fanatic system but was talked into the Stratus stuff and I am very happy with it. I am not looking to get into a debate on whether Sitka is over priced or not haha. I have found the stuff has worked great for me and is the most comfortable hunting gear I have worn and it is also the lightest yet the warmest.
> ...



bowhuntordie

As others have said above a Heater Body Suit is a MUST have. Do not rely on the outfitter. A outfitter I went with once told us that he had a "Heater Body Suit" in every blind. Turned out they were Walmart sleeping bags. Thank god I had brought my own Heater Body Suit. I personally wouldn't leave for a SK hunt without a Heater Body Suit. Remember even if you are a person (like me) that doesn't get cold easily you will be hunting before you have been acclimated to the cold at home. As far as heaters I suggest you bring your own also as who know the condition of the outfitters heater. Every outfitter that I have gone with in SK has told me "Don't use a heater you will scare the deer" (See below deer my wife shot while running 2 heaters and cooking soup on a Sterno Stove). BS the deer in SK are nowhere near as alarmed as deer at home. Disposable toe warmers are another must have. Boots in my opinion are the most important piece of clothing . Look into a boot with the warmest(highest) comfort rating. Do not skimp on boots. Also a boots comfort rating say 2000 grams of thin-insulate rated for -30 (paraphrasing) that is the amount of insulation in the toe area only on some boots. Suggestion would be the Cabela's Saskatchewan boot. If your feet get cold you are toast. Feel free to PM me.

lkn2fish


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Take this from a guy who lived and hunted in alberta for 9 years,, and continues to work there.. a heater body suit is a must for sitting long periods on stand, and find a Milwaukee heated jacket and some really good boots.. home depot usually has the jackets on sale towards the end of winter.


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Take this from a guy who lived and hunted in alberta for 9 years,, and continues to work there.. a heater body suit is a must for sitting long periods on stand, and find a Milwaukee heated jacket and some really good boots.. home depot usually has the jackets on sale towards the end of winter.


Thanks for the tip. I actually sell Milwaukee and have a heated jacket and a hoodie and will definitely bring them with me!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

We used sleeping bags and heater body suites for outside hunts. Now that the outfitter uses blinds where you can use heat, life is easier. Took him 20 years to get there, bears are an issue sometimes. They like to get in there and rip them up.


----------



## Classic8Track (Jan 23, 2020)

Been about 10-11 years since I went out there, we used raven wear and boot covers. Each day bring two pairs of extra socks and change into a dry pair as soon as your


----------

